# Recherche Safari sous iOS 7



## vilaincanard (30 Septembre 2013)

Savez-vous comment effectuer une recherche sur une page web affichée sur Safari (sous iOS 7) ? Je ne retrouve pas le 2ème champ recherche que Safari iOS 6 ouvrait juste au-dessus du clavier virtuel iPad...


----------



## Rantanplan (30 Septembre 2013)

Tu veux parler de la zone Google ?

Si oui elle est fusionnée avec le champ d'adresse comme sur Mountain Lion. Dès qu'on sélectionne le champ il apparait en grisé et on peut taper les mots clés.


----------



## vilaincanard (1 Octobre 2013)

Merci Rantanplan. Non, je ne parlais pas de la zone de recherche Google. Mais bien d'une zone de recherche qui s'affichait juste au-dessus du clavier et qui permettait une recherche à l'intérieur d'une page web affichée par Safari...

Pour le dure autrement, avec iOS 7, comment effectuer une recherche à l'intérieur d'une page web affichée par Safari ?


----------



## pygmale (8 Octobre 2013)

J'ai mis du temps à le trouver, mais voilà où Apple l'a intégré:

pour faire une recherche quelle qu'elle soit,  il faut la faire dans le champs d'adresse. Safari va te donner les résultats obtenus dans 3 catégories:

- Recherche avec Google sur internet
- Recherche dans les signets et l'historique
- Recherche sur la page internet ouverte.

Pour cette dernière, c'est vrai que c'est un peu déroutant au début, car on à l'impression que l'on à quitté la page sur laquelle on veut faire une recherche; Au fait, ça respecte la nouvelle interface iOS 7; il faut plutôt considérer la page des résultats de la recherche comme une nouvelle couche

voilà, voiloù...


----------



## vilaincanard (9 Octobre 2013)

Voilà une réponse d'expert qui répond entièrement à mon interrogation (je viens d'essayer la dure recherche sur cette page même). Mille mercis et bonjour du côté de Lausanne 




pygmale a dit:


> J'ai mis du temps à le trouver, mais voilà où Apple l'a intégré:
> 
> pour faire une recherche quelle qu'elle soit,  il faut la faire dans le champs d'adresse. Safari va te donner les résultats obtenus dans 3 catégories:
> 
> ...


----------

